# Anyone gotten prego w/in first 12wks pp?



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I haven't gotten a test or anything yet, but I'm having signs that I might be pregnant. My dd is only 11 1/2 wks old and nurses exclusively, although she does sleep most nights for about 6 hours on average without nursing.
My brain is not functioning right, I but the bread in the frig instead of the milk and then I couldn't find the bread! I'm not interested in breakfast and my choices in foods that I do eat are down right junk. I'm dragging physically and I've been on a high emotionally and hence physically feeling pretty good. My boobs are sore and they were getting better.
Anybody else actually get pregnant in the first 3 months post pardum while nursing?
Okay, I'm curious enough to go buy a prego test next time I go to the store which will be tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I got concerned enought to take that prego test. Nope, not pregnant, so I must be just getting off that birth high and feeling the effects of late nights and early mornings with interuptions inbetween








No replies, so there is no need to keep this little discussion going.
Take care,


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, just saw this tonight. Just wanted to tell you that my midwife told me if you go more than 4 hours between nursing your hormone levels can fall enough for you to ovulate. So, with your dd sleeping that much at night, it is possible for you to become fertile again.


----------



## jennymoon (Nov 9, 2002)

I just want to say that I got nausea at about 4mo pp. I had not gotten my period back and thought no way. I was nursing, co-sleeping -the whole bit, but I had a nagging voice saying "get a test". Positive! I called the company asked if there test could be wrong and they said no. I ended up with a miscarriage a few weeks later. it is possible. believe me.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm going to try to be more vigalent about nursing her at least every six hours at night. I also think I'm suffering from exhaustion, my husband told me last night that I had put away dirty dishes back into the cabinets!









Like I said I did take a prego test b/c I was so out of it, but it was negative. If I don't start to get better by taking measures to ensure I'm getting adequate rest and nutrition, I'll take another test.

We wouldn't care if I was pregnant, but I'd like a little more time to heal my bottom side and care for my new baby girl.

Keep the info coming. Thanks for those who have replied.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

The official rule is that you must nurse every four hours except for once when you can go no more than six. I broke that rule three or four times when ds slept eight hours, and my cycles returned 4.5 months pp. Supposedly if you follow the rule religiously, nursing is 100% effective for 6 months pp. So...


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

This happened to someone in my LLL! Her daughter was 2 or 3 months old, exclusively bf'ed every few hours (had no 6+hr breaks) and she got pregnant!! Oh man, it was so hard on her, too, because the pregnancy made her milk dry up fairly early (it may have had something to do with the fact that she got pg before her supply was fully established, but that's just a guess, I really don't know) but anywho, b/c her milk dried up, this woman who was a HUGE bf'ing advocate had to bottlefeed her daughter starting when she was about 4 or 5 months old!! She was heartbroken and I can't even begin to describe the guilt she put herself through.

I lost touch with her, so I don't know if her daughter started nursing again once the new baby was born.

Another woman in my LLL said that she got her period as soon as her postpartum bleeding was over. However, truth be known, I take everything that particular person says with a grain of salt, as she's known to "tell stories".


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I'm so far as I know not pregnant.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

This just happened to me! I nurse my youngest exclusively, except he goes for 6 hour stretches at night. He will be 4 months on the 8th. I have been feeling very nauseas and tired, so on the 4th I took a preg test. Yep, sure enough I am preg







This will put this one and Jack a year apart! I am happy, but I hope I can keep a milk supply up for Jack so that I don't have to quit nursing.

Sometimes I think it would be nice to *plan* on having kids and spacing, yk? :LOL


----------

